# There are 2 comets coming that could cause an EMP in the next few days !



## Happyflowerlady

We have Comet ATLAS  and comet SWAN both coming towards the earth right now, and the electricity generated could create an EMP. Both of these comets are almost half as large as our sun, and they will be very close to earth and to each other. 

Here is the latest information about the incoming comet ATLAS,  and also Comet SWAN; both of which are going to be passing close to earth in just a few more days.  I just watched a very informative video about the comets, and what could happen.

According to the video, the comets will not collide; but their paths are close enough that they will intersect paths with each other. He said that the electricity from the comets will also react with electricity coming from the sun, and that this could cause a huge EMP flare here on the earth.  If this happens , our power grid is going to be down probably everywhere, and he thinks that it will take around 2 months to get things working again.

I am hoping that he is wrong, but if it happens, this is going to be a seriously scary time to go through. He suggests getting cash out of the bank, and stocking up on at least 2 months of food.
Not sure how we are going to be able to cook anything if there is no power, and maybe even no water in some places. 
Worth listening to this !


----------



## Gardenlover

It just keeps getting better and better.

EMP would be good name for a beer. LOL


----------



## C'est Moi

Who is that guy and what are his credentials??   The Atlas comet began to disintegrate in April.   https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddar...-disintegrate-into-more-than-two-dozen-pieces


----------



## Grampa Don

Pardon me, but this is such BS.  There is no way a comet could cause an EMP.  EMP's are caused by solar storms.  And comets are miniscule in comparison to the Sun and planets.  Atlas has broken up into 5 pieces and will likely disintegrate as it passes closest to the Sun.  It's closest approach to Earth is about 71 million miles.   Comet Swan came to within 52 million miles of Earth on May 12th.

I hate it when people publish this kind of crap.  Look at some of his other videos.  One says the dinosaurs are less than 40,000 years old.

Don


----------



## Judycat

Didn't comet Atlas crumble away?


----------



## Don M.

I wonder what this guy has been drinking.


----------



## Judycat

Ancient Aliens kind of stuff. Fun.


----------



## Grampa Don

I have to add:  I saw on another website the claim that the moon, Venus, and Jupiter will form a happy face later this month.  A lot of people are going to be disappointed who look for it.  Venus and Jupiter are on opposite sides of the sky right now.

A year or so ago, Mars was supposed to look as big as the Moon.  We would be in big trouble if that happened.  My wife's cousin, a retired school teacher, passed  that bit of information on to us.

What do people get out of making this stuff up?


----------



## Don M.

Grampa Don said:


> What do people get out of making this stuff up?



They are probably trying to see if they can get a million "likes" on Facebook.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Just sent this to my son with a masters degree in physics and is employed with the NRL, Naval Research Lab in D.C, government based, to get his opinion on this, hmmmm...


----------



## Grampa Don

PopsnTuff said:


> Just sent this to my son with a masters degree in physics and is employed with the NRL, Naval Research Lab in D.C, government based, to get his opinion on this, hmmmm...


Please let us know what he says about it.

Don


----------



## grahamg

Grampa Don said:


> I have to add:  I saw on another website the claim that the moon, Venus, and Jupiter will form a happy face later this month.  A lot of people are going to be disappointed who look for it.  Venus and Jupiter are on opposite sides of the sky right now.
> 
> A year or so ago, Mars was supposed to look as big as the Moon.  We would be in big trouble if that happened.  My wife's cousin, a retired school teacher, passed  that bit of information on to us.
> 
> What do people get out of making this stuff up?


You ask, "What do people get out of making this stuff up?

I can proffer one answer, its all they've got in the personality stakes to draw attention to themselves.      .


----------



## RadishRose

Judycat said:


> Didn't comet Atlas crumble away?


It crumbled but pieces are flying toward the sun, the last I knew.


----------



## In The Sticks

I enjoy space news.

I get emails from spaceweather.com so I don't miss celestial events.

They also report on solar activity as it impacts our climate.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## win231

When those comets find out about the Coronavirus, they'll leave.


----------



## In The Sticks

win231 said:


> When those comets find out about the Coronavirus, they'll leave.


Comet A: "Hey!  You know how to tell the Earth's got Coronavirus?"
Comet B: "No.  How _can_ I tell that the Earth's got Coronavirus?"

Comet A: "By it's _sun spots_!!!"

Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've still got a bottle of "Comet pills" that I bought to protect me from Halley's comet when it last came round.  They worked that time - I wonder if they will work this time.


----------



## Meanderer

Something to wash down those comet pills......!


----------



## Keesha

In The Sticks said:


> Comet A: "Hey!  You know how to tell the Earth's got Coronavirus?"
> Comet B: "No.  How _can_ I tell that the Earth's got Coronavirus?"
> 
> Comet A: "By it's _sun spots_!!!"
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


Groan!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Happyflowerlady said:


> He suggests getting cash out of the bank, and stocking up on at least 2 months of food.
> Not sure how we are going to be able to cook anything if there is no power, and maybe even no water in some places.


Y2K.
 again!!!


----------



## CarolfromTX

I can't even.


----------



## Gaer

PopsnTuff said:


> Just sent this to my son with a masters degree in physics and is employed with the NRL, Naval Research Lab in D.C, government based, to get his opinion on this, hmmmm...


That's IMPRESSIVE!  You must be SO PROUD OF HIM!


----------



## In The Sticks

Capt Lightning said:


> I've still got a bottle of "Comet pills" that I bought to protect me from Halley's comet when it last came round.  They worked that time - I wonder if they will work this time.


I still have my roll of quarters from Hale-Bopp.


----------



## Geezerette

Does the name “Chicken Little” ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## fmdog44

About 60 years ago I read the headlines on *The National Enquirer*  "WOMAN GIVES BIRTH TO A FROG".


----------



## fmdog44

Comets are mostly made of *ice and dust* (like a dirty snowball), with a few chunks of rock and possibly some organic (carbon) compounds. The ices that make the bulk of a comet include water ice, dry ice (solid carbon dioxide), frozen ammonia, solid methane and several common atmospheric gases in solid form such as oxygen.


----------



## gennie

Just more bright and shiny stuff to distract us from the important stuff that needs attention.


----------



## rgp

Don M. said:


> They are probably trying to see if they can get a million "likes" on Facebook.




 That and...

 I honestly believe that there are some folks that just fear every damn thing. They thrive on fear itself. I have a friend that is "borderline" ? that way...... The woman damn near came unglued worrying over the Y2K thing back in the day.


----------



## In The Sticks

fmdog44 said:


> About 60 years ago I read the headlines on *The National Enquirer*  "WOMAN GIVES BIRTH TO A FROG".


Her husband was quoted as saying "She _did_ seem a little jumpy."


----------



## In The Sticks

rgp said:


> That and...
> 
> I honestly believe that there are some folks that just fear every damn thing. They thrive on fear itself. I have a friend that is "borderline" ? that way...... The woman damn near came unglued worrying over the Y2K thing back in the day.


_If it bleeds, it leads.
And if it doesn't bleed, stab it until it does...then lead with it._

Our media profits off of the eyeballs on its product.
Fear sells.  It's so horribly irresponsible...and destructive.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> Her husband was quoted as saying "She _did_ seem a little jumpy."


----------



## rgp

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 105624




 Ribbit !


----------



## PopsnTuff

PopsnTuff said:


> Just sent this to my son with a masters degree in physics and is employed with the NRL, Naval Research Lab in D.C, government based, to get his opinion on this, hmmmm...



My son's reply:

Yeah I just watched that video and while some of the stuff he says is kind of accurate it sounds like he doesn't really know what he's talking about. He's so queer how serious he is. It seems he's either a major BSer or he really believes that's what's gonna happen. I don't know a great deal on this but I think comets do generate an electric field around them as they pass through near the sun which is a bunch of free moving ionized charges like a plasma but as it gets closer to the sun its loses material and I don't think there's any risk of an EMP. The biggest risk to our electric grid, satellites and everything else is a big coronal mass ejection (CME) which is like a huge explosion on the sun that occurs all the time and hurtles a bunch of material towards earth. The big ones can cause major electrical problems here. 

You know what's funny I actually work with a guy that's probably considered the world's leading expert on comets. His office is just down the hall from mine. Maybe I'll ask him about this. Here's his website: https://thecometguy.com/about


----------



## Lakeland living

Comet ATLAS (formally known as C/2019 Y4) has disintegrated *before our very eyes*, and two new images from the Hubble Space Telescope show the comet has crumbled into 25 pieces. © Provided by Space Two images of Comet Atlas, taken by the Hubble Space Telescop


----------



## Grampa Don

In The Sticks said:


> _If it bleeds, it leads.
> And if it doesn't bleed, stab it until it does...then lead with it._
> 
> Our media profits off of the eyeballs on its product.
> Fear sells.  It's so horribly irresponsible...and destructive.


Main stream media certainly has its biases, but I think that they generally get the facts right.  It's the fringe media, if you want to call it that, like this guy, that spreads bum dope.  You don't need any qualifications to post stuff on YouTube, and no one's going to sue you for lying.  So, the gate's wide open for any nut job who wants to spout nonsense.  And, sadly, some folks like our OP who aren't familiar with the subject, see it and believe it.

I'm all for free speech.  But, this sort of thing borders on yelling fire in a crowded theater.  We all need to learn to fact check outrageous claims.  The internet makes this easy to do and usually only takes a minute.  Consider the source's motives and qualifications.  Are they selling something?  It would be great if we could trust everyone, but we can't.

I read of a company in Russia that is making big money producing how-to videos.  They are very professionally done.  The only problem is that they don't work.  The results they show are phony.  But, they get millions of clicks and apparently that pays.  It's sad, but that's the way it is.

Don


----------



## In The Sticks

Grampa Don said:


> Main stream media certainly has its biases, but I think that they generally get the facts right.  It's the fringe media, if you want to call it that, like this guy, that spreads bum dope.  You don't need any qualifications to post stuff on YouTube, and no one's going to sue you for lying.  So, the gate's wide open for any nut job who wants to spout nonsense.  And, sadly, some folks like our OP who aren't familiar with the subject, see it and believe it.
> 
> I'm all for free speech.  But, this sort of thing borders on yelling fire in a crowded theater.  We all need to learn to fact check outrageous claims.  The internet makes this easy to do and usually only takes a minute.  Consider the source's motives and qualifications.  Are they selling something?  It would be great if we could trust everyone, but we can't.
> 
> I read of a company in Russia that is making big money producing how-to videos.  They are very professionally done.  The only problem is that they don't work.  The results they show are phony.  But, they get millions of clicks and apparently that pays.  It's sad, but that's the way it is.
> 
> Don


I still see emails circulated whose contents were debunked 15-20 years ago.

There was one posted here about theives putting a note on your back window so when you got out of your car to remove it, they would be waiting to jump you.  It sounds like a plausible tactic, but there's no evidence of it ever happening.  When trying to validate it, I saw an article dated 2004 asking "Where in the heck did _this_ originate?" Some of them you just let slide because they really cause no harm. Others you gently point out their rumor-nature.


----------



## squatting dog

Grampa Don said:


> I hate it when people publish this kind of crap.  Look at some of his other videos.  One says the dinosaurs are less than 40,000 years old.
> Don



While I agree the comet part sounds like bs, I'm not as certain about dinosaurs. All my life I've been told that dinosaurs lived about 231-243 million years ago. I was also told that the modern form of man (homo sapiens) have only been around for 300,000 years. and humans of some sort have existed for 6 million years. If this is true, then how did modern man know enough of what a dinosaur looked like that they were able to draw them on cave walls?  Even more fascinating was,  There is a petroglyph in Natural Bridges National Monument that bears a startling resemblance to a dinosaur, specifically a Brontosaurus, with a long tail and neck, small head and all. (see pic)
Then there was the recent discovery in Kuwait. Here's what was said...
This amazing work of art combined with dinosaur bones discovered on the spot, bring an all new perspective to the theories concerning the disappearance of the dinosaurs about 65 million years ago. It now seems plausible that humans could actually have coexisted with these incredible creatures until a few hundred thousand years ago.


----------



## In The Sticks

squatting dog said:


> While I agree the comet part sounds like bs, I'm not as certain about dinosaurs. All my life I've been told that dinosaurs lived about 231-243 million years ago. I was also told that the modern form of man (homo sapiens) have only been around for 300,000 years. and humans of some sort have existed for 6 million years. If this is true, then how did modern man know enough of what a dinosaur looked like that they were able to draw them on cave walls?  Even more fascinating was,  There is a petroglyph in Natural Bridges National Monument that bears a startling resemblance to a dinosaur, specifically a Brontosaurus, with a long tail and neck, small head and all. (see pic)
> Then there was the recent discovery in Kuwait. Here's what was said...
> This amazing work of art combined with dinosaur bones discovered on the spot, bring an all new perspective to the theories concerning the disappearance of the dinosaurs about 65 million years ago. It now seems plausible that humans could actually have coexisted with these incredible creatures until a few hundred thousand years ago.
> 
> View attachment 105680View attachment 105681


We could start a discussion on Carbon Dating.

Real Science, or Bias Confirmation?


----------



## Grampa Don

I won't get into a discussion of the age of dinosaurs or carbon dating.  I'm not a paleontologist and don't know enough to convince anybody.  I'll only say that there seems to be enough hard evidence to convince most researchers that they did die out about 66 million years ago.  

Don


----------



## Warrigal

Grampa Don said:


> I won't get into a discussion of the age of dinosaurs or carbon dating.  I'm not a paleontologist and don't know enough to convince anybody.  I'll only say that there seems to be enough hard evidence to convince most researchers that they did die out about 66 million years ago.
> 
> Don


And no evidence of most modern mammal fossils till very much later. Human remains  later still.


----------



## Robert59

I could see my girlfriend begin chased down the street by this comet,


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I kind of discount the "facts" in this article. First, "Both of these comets are almost half as large as our sun" When a body is that huge ,it's called a 'planet' and not a comet . It would be hard not to see them in the sky, with only human eyes. And comets don't generate massive EMPs.. It's like someone misread a "Star Trek" script. And, the solution is so simple, all we have to do is "reverse the polarity" , and put the phasers on 'stun'. but , of course, "the engines won't be able to handle it".


----------



## OneEyedDiva

C'est Moi said:


> Who is that guy and what are his credentials??   The Atlas comet began to disintegrate in April.   https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddar...-disintegrate-into-more-than-two-dozen-pieces


Well that's a relief! Thank you for posting this C'est Moi.


----------



## Grampa Don

I want to express my apologies to Happy Flower Lady, the OP.  I may have caused her embarrassment by my response.  I certainly don't blame her for posting this thread.  She was sincerely concerned about this matter and wanted to share it.  I should have made that clear.  The people who make this type of video need to be exposed.

Don


----------

